# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բնապահպանություն >  «Փրկենք Թեղուտի Անտառը» Շապիկ

## Grieg

*«Փրկենք Թեղուտի Անտառը» Շապիկ*
Կատարեք Ձեր ներդրում Հայաստանի ամենամեծ անտառներից մեկի վերացմանը խոչընդոտելու գործում, ձեռք բերեք գեղեցիկ շապիկ ` «Փրկենք Թեղուտի Անտառը» Գրությամբ և նկարով:
Կրեք այն որպեսզի տեղեկացնեք անտառի վերացման խնդրի մասին:

Իսկ անտառ կտրողները թող լավ իմանան, որ բնության մասին շատերն են մտահոգված, շապիկի արժեքն է _1500 դրամ_ (քանի որ մասամբ ծախսերը ծածկվել են)

Ձեր շապիկը դուք կարող եք ստանալ

Օգոստոսի *31*-ին
*14:00 – 15:00* Թ*ա*մանյանի արձանի մոտ
*18։00 – 19:00* Առագաստ սրճարանի հարևանությամբ այգում

Սեպտեմբերի *1*-ին
*14:00 – 15:00* Թ*ա*մանյանի արձանի մոտ
*18։00 – 19:00* Առագաստ սրճարանի հարևանությամբ այգում

տեսքը մոտավորապես այսպես է

ավելացված է կոչի անգլերեն տարբերակը

----------


## Amaru

:Smile:  բա չափսե՞րը  :Smile:  ինձ մի հատիկ M  :Blush:   :Smile:

----------


## Վարպետ

Ես էլ կուզեմ... Գոյություն ունեցող ամենամեծ չափսը, եթե համապատասխանի չափերիս:

----------


## Norton

Ես էլ կվերցնեմ, ուղղակի չոփսերը չեմ կողմնորոշվում՝ համ L կա, համ  XL :Think:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Ինձ համար չափսերը էական չեն ,այն ես կվերցնեմ  իմ համախոհությունը հայտնելու համար և կնվիրեմ որևէ մեկին: :Smile:

----------


## Sunny Stream

M  :Rolleyes: 
Բայց էն քարտեզովից կուզեի, որ նաև Սևանի մասին է գրված... թեև աս էլ շատ լավն է, դիզայնով` ավելի լավը, ուղղակի նա ավելի «ընդգրկուն» է  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես իմ չափսը չգիտեմ  :Sad:  Կարծեմ M

Ի դեպ, Վալեքս գրուպն ուսանողներին ուզում է արշավի տանել էդ կողմերում  :LOL:  Ուզում եմ հաջողացնել, ես էլ գնամ, անպայման էդ շապիկը կհագնեմ  :LOL:

----------


## Grieg

Պատրաստի տարբերակը`

----------


## Grieg

*Հատուկ* Շնորհակալություն Մարիամ Մելքումյանին դիզայնի համար !!!

----------


## Egern.net

ես կգամ, բայց երևի թե վաղը: Ժամն էլ չգիտեմ  :Smile:  Երևի մինչև 3-ը գամ Կասկադ

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Արդեն ունեմ շապիկ  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էսօր շատ տրաքած էի, չկարողացա հորեղբորս տնից շուտ դուրս գալ  :Sad: 
Հուսամ՝ վաղը երեկոյան կհասցնեմ:

----------


## Grieg

այդ ուր առանց շապիկի?   :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

վույ, Ալիսիան էլ կա  :Love:  Վարդան վաղը կփորձեմ հաջողացնել ու գալ, գոնե շապիկ վերցնելու  :Blush:

----------


## Grieg

ի դեպ ասեմ որ S-չափսի շապիկներ շատ քիչ է մնացել եթե ցանկանում եք ձեռք բերել հնարավորին չափ շուտ եկեք  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> ի դեպ ասեմ որ S-չափսի շապիկներ շատ քիչ է մնացել եթե ցանկանում եք ձեռք բերել հնարավորին չափ շուտ եկեք


էդ ինձ էր վերաբերվում  :Blush:

----------


## Egern.net

ես վերցրեցի ժամը 3ին 2 պակաս (չնայած ոնց որ մի քիչ մեծ ա)  :Smile:  որ նկարվեմ, կդնեմ ֆոտո  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

:Sad:  իմ մայկան նենց մեծա, մոջը լողում եմ  :Sad:  չնայած կարող եմ գոտի կապել ու կդառնա ԴԵՅՌԱ  :Hands Up:  Ամեն դեպքում ուրախ եմ որ ձեզ հետ եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> իմ մայկան նենց մեծա, մոջը լողում եմ  չնայած կարող եմ գոտի կապել ու կդառնա ԴԵՅՌԱ  Ամեն դեպքում ուրախ եմ որ ձեզ հետ եմ


 :LOL:  Այ դրա համար Շշուկը մայկա չունի  :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

> Այ դրա համար Շշուկը մայկա չունի


հա դե ինքն էլ ա իմ նման "խոշորամարմին"  :Hands Up:

----------


## Երկնային

> Այ դրա համար Շշուկը մայկա չունի





> հա դե ինքն էլ ա իմ նման "խոշորամարմին"


_այ դրա համար ես էլ չունեմ էլի…_

----------


## Amaru

ես իմ շապիկը յուրահատուկ ձևերով փոքրացնում եմ))

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ափսոս տենց էլ չկարողացա  :Sad: 
Էլ չկա՞ շապիկ: Ինձ կարող է շա՜տ պետք գա: Վալեքս գրուպն ուսանողներին ուզում է արշավի տանել դեպի Թեղուտ ու ցույց տալ, որ իբր «ոչինչ չեն անում»: Ես էլ ուզում եմ սողոսկել էդ խմբի մեջ, շապիկը հագած գնալ  :LOL:

----------


## նախշուն

Շատ լավ գաղափարհ է~~~ հա գիտեմ, սլավոնական ինստիտուտի ուսանողներինել են հրավիրել~
ու շատ ազդեցիկ կլինի , որ այդ շապիկներով լինեք~~~~
մենք կփորձենք նորից պատվիրել~~վերջացելա արդեն~~
եթե կարող եք էժան շապիկներ ճարել, ~~խնդրում եմ ասեք Մեզ~, որտեղ, ոնց, երբ գնանք վերցնենք~~
Ինչքան էժան, էդքան շատ~~~~~~~~~~~կտարածվի մեր Թեղուտի շապիկները~~~

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես որ կարողանամ էդ խմբի մեջ սողոսկել, անպայման կասեմ  :Smile:  Ուղղակի առաջին հերթին մեր տուրիզմի խմբակին են տանում, հետո նոր, որ տեղ մնա, ուրիշ ակտիվիստների:

----------


## Sunny Stream

ԻՆՁ ՇԱՊԻԿ ՉՀԱՍԱՎ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Angry2:   :Sad:  ... չհասցրեցի գալ, երբ էլ կարող էի պոկվել, իմացա, որ մենակ մեծ չափսերն են մնացել...
...կսպասեմ հաջորդ հնարավորությանը  :Blush:

----------


## Grieg

լավ փորձենք նոր շապիկներ պատվիրել, հիմա մտածում եմ, որ տարբերակն ա լավ կանաչ սպիտակ նկարով թե հակառակը?  :Think:  բայց որ պատվիրեմ մեծ քանակովեմ պատվիրելու որ էժան լինի հուսով եմ կօգնենք~ որ տերերին գտնեն շապիկները  :Smile:

----------


## Belle

ես ունե՜՜մ,  :Hands Up:   բայց որ կանաչ լինի, սպիտակ տառերով, ավելի լավ կլինի, ինձ կանաչը սազում ա  :Tongue:

----------


## Grieg

Կանաչ ~ շապիկներ  :Love: 

այս անգամ ցավոք 2000 դրամ կարժենա կան S,M,L չափսերը 

Սեդ, Բյուրակն, Ամառու և այլ ցանկացողները խնդրում եմ գրեք երբ ա ձեզ հարմար և ինչ չափսի եք ուզում

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ես ուզում եմ էդ կանաչից M չափսի  :Blush:  Ի՞նչ է պետք դրա համար անել: Եթե քարտի համար ասես, կարող եմ գումարը փոխանցել, հետո կհանդիպենք կտաս շապիկը  :Xeloq:

----------


## Grieg

> Ի՞նչ է պետք դրա համար անել: Եթե քարտի համար ասես, կարող եմ գումարը փոխանցել


քարտի համար ցավոք չունեմ  :Sad: ~ 

Ձայն, քեզ երբ ա հարմար? օրինակ այսօր 18.30 Իսահակյանի արձանի մոտ, հարմար ա?

----------


## Ձայնալար

> քարտի համար ցավոք չունեմ ~ 
> 
> Ձայն, քեզ երբ ա հարմար? օրինակ այսօր 18.30 Իսահակյանի արձանի մոտ, հարմար ա?


Գրիգ ջան, որ ICQ -ում on-line լինես գրի պայմանավորվենք էլի, էսօր չկարողացա ազատվել:

----------


## Grieg

Բյուրիկ ? քեզ երբ ա հարմար? 
sh_joy  -> այս անգամ S-ը շատ ավելի փոքր ա խորհուրդ կտամ փորձել  :Smile: 
~

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վարդա՛ն, էս շաբաթ անտանելի խառն եմ: Մյուս շաբաթվա մեջ կասեմ:

----------


## Sunny Stream

Վարդան!!!
Ինձ ու Հելենին մի-մի հատ ծանոթի կարգով պահի, հա?!?!?!?!!!!!!! Ինձ M, իրան, կարծում եմ, L... վաղվա մեջ եթե հնարավոր է, գուցե վերցնենք  :Wink:  
եթե համարս դեռ ունես ու վաղվա օրվա երկրորդ կեսի համար հարմար կգտնես էս երկու չափսերից տալ, ծնգա, հա?  :Wink:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Էսօր թեղուտի շապիկով եկա գործի, երկու հոգու վեռբովկա արեցի  :LOL:  Միհատ M, միհատ Լ, խնդրում եմ պահի, կպայամանավորվենք կվերցնեմ :Wink:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ժող, շապիկների նոր խմբաքանակ չի՞ սպասվում:

----------

